# Speaking Of Florida Hogs....



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

A few pics from down the north Florida way....


















































After a hair shaving, you can see the battle scars....











A three-legged hog.....











After a night in the cooker.....


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

cool stuff... The 1st pig looks like that girl I kissed at the bar after the whiskey sours... LOL


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

There is a program on the discovery channel right now "Hogs Gone Wild" and they are in Florida catching some.


----------



## HAFSHOO (Nov 21, 2007)

Did you scald these hogs to get the hair off?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

d0wnriver said:


> There is a program on the discovery channel right now "Hogs Gone Wild" and they are in Florida catching some.


I'm watching it now...that kinda prompted the thread.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

HAFSHOO said:


> Did you scald these hogs to get the hair off?


We used some generic electric hair cutters, then took a propane torch and quickly run it over the skin to burn of the residual hair and critters. Next take a welders brush and brush it off, rinse with water and you're ready to go to the cooker/smoker/roaster. No doubt a few different ways to do it....this is how we did it.


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

TVCJohn said:


> I'm watching it now...that kinda prompted the thread.


Haha ok, the thread title fits perfect then. 

I'm just wondering why people aren't out there w/their guns (maybe they don't have any??). Call me a sissy, but I know I'd want that extra sense of security when pursuing them and intentionallly getting them riled up.


----------



## HAFSHOO (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pic's and the info..


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

There are quite a few hog hunting guides in Florida. Make sure you get in touch with them before the season starts and they will help you get all the paperwork sorted out.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Heading down to FL next saturday and going hog hunting on the 20th.The outfitter said he will start me in a baited stand at 5:30 am. and check on me at 8:30 am. and if I don't have one down by then he will send out the guides with dogs to chase one down.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

You hunt a place with dogs the hogs leave and stay gone for a while. Chuck


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Got this one as a bonus when bird hunting in Argentina. A bunch of cervesa, 30-06, driving around an hour in the dark and this is what we ended up with.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Yikes!! That's a big one.

I'm in Daytona right now goofing around and heading to Pensacola tomorrow to hunt the full moon. If I pop any I'll post up the pics.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> Yikes!! That's a big one.
> 
> I'm in Daytona right now goofing around and heading to Pensacola tomorrow to hunt the full moon. If I pop any I'll post up the pics.


And here ye be.......busted two tonight within 10 minutes of each other.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice.I'm hoping to smoke a couple of them on the 20th.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Been seeing them in the moonlight. Passed on several small ones. Shot a sow last night but it was a bad shot and she ran into the bush. We located her this morning but she was stiff, bloated and had flies covering her.

Here's a hog trail going into the wheatfield.











Here's the sow from last night.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just got back from FL last nite with a cooler full of pig.Took a 180 lb boar on the 20th.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats!! Hopefully the pics will be forthcoming.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just have a few not very good ones on my phone with no way to get them on the computer and another guy is going to email some to me he took with his digital and there were some taken with 35 mill that are going to be sent to me by mail


----------



## Standsniper (Feb 7, 2011)

John congratulations on a successful hunt


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

What a tough critter those things are.Hit it with a .45-70 300 gr hollow point went down within fifty feet.When we dressed it out we recovered the bullet.Normally that round passes right through and leaves a big hole behind.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Despite the lousy weather today.....nothing can stop a good pork shoulder smoking courtesy one Florida hog who is invited to the dinner....


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Very Nice!
Congrats on all the success and good eats!


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

almost makes you wish they would take here... almost!!!!!


----------

